# Need help with "video"...



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 15, 2013)

*I've never used video on my computer before, only on my camera.

So I have a mac and iPhoto. 

When I download (import) my photos to the computer the video files do not import with them. I have to go to the camera on the desktop and drag them out.

Once I do that, I can put them on the desktop and play them using QuickTime Player- I don't think I have the full version though, but I am able to watch my videos.

I tried uploading them to YouTube but it seems they are too big to upload and I haven't figured out how to edit them to a smaller size using QuickTime.

Do I not have the right programs or am I going about this all wrong.

Thanks for any help; it's my first time utilizing videos.

*


----------



## CrazyFlocksters (Jan 16, 2013)

"mac" had a ram called that once. "iPhoto"? Is that english? "Quick Time Player"? "You Tube"?

 Do you know this is a livestock forum? LOL Hec if I get up in the morning and this thing isn't already on, I'm s#?! out of luck. I still can't believe that phone don't have a cord. I pretty much keep to the livestock and leave this thing to people that know what their doing, the kids. So all kidding aside, was I any help?


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 16, 2013)

*LoL! I know, but I need it to upload video OF my livestock... hehehe....


Well I guess iphoto is supposed to be able to do it, but my version doesn't have the capability to open an .avi file and I can't download any newer versions because my computers operating system is too old. :/*


----------

